# Results from 3 months cut



## dragon1952 (Feb 5, 2021)

I had an InBody 570 scan done on 11/5/20 shortly after a bulk and had dropped to TRT dosage of 150mg/wk. I am 68 yrs old, 5'9" tall.  My results then were,
Weight - 199.6 lbs
BF% - 23.3%
Lean body mass - 153.2 lbs
Body fat mass - 46.4 lbs
Visceral fat - level 10 which is right in the middle of the low/high graphic.

I have been cutting since then.The plan was to use DNP but it wasn't available to me at that point so I just went on a slight calorie deficit of around 300-400 and started a moderate treadmill routine. After 25 days I added tren ace at 300mg/wk and 10 days later I finally got my DNP in. At this point I had been cutting for 35 days and had lost 8 lbs of what appeared to be mostly fat.
The first DNP run was just 11 days of 3x200mg, 4x400mg and 4x600mg and I dropped another 6 lbs. I took a week off of DNP and then the second run was 23 days of 400mg where I lost another 10 lbs. I continued using the tren ace along with the DNP.
It's been 2 weeks since the end of the second run and I've been hitting the weights hard and have been filling back in a little gaining about 4 lbs back.

I had another InBody scan today which is exactly 3 months from the one above. Results were,
Weight - 182 - down 17.6 lbs
BF% - 14.6% - down 8.7%
Lean body mass - 155.4 lbs - up 2.2 lbs
Body fat mass - 26.6 lbs - down 19.8 lbs
Visceral fat - level 6 which is well into the low area of the graphic.

So basically I lost nearly 20 lbs of fat and added 2.2 lbs of muscle in the 3 months. I'm ecstatic that I actually gained a bit of muscle but am a little disappointed in the 14.4% BF because comparing how I look in the mirror to numerous examples on the net I thought I'd be closer to 12%. Actually I think I am over most of my body. I've got veins popping all over but have a stubborn amount of fat around my belly and some love handles which are skewing the results a bit. I also realize the InBody isn't the most accurate so maybe I'm not really 14.4%.
Anyway, overall pretty happy with the results from DNP.


----------



## Uncle manny (Feb 5, 2021)

Nice work! Tren and dnp at 68... well I guess as long as you keep your blood work in check what the hell.


----------



## white ape (Feb 5, 2021)

No pictures?


----------



## dragon1952 (Feb 5, 2021)

Uncle manny said:


> Nice work! Tren and dnp at 68... well I guess as long as you keep your blood work in check what the hell.



Thanks! And I know my bloodwork is probably crap. I feel great though, no sides and BP is consistently around 120/80 so I'm going to roll the dice.


----------



## dragon1952 (Feb 5, 2021)

white ape said:


> No pictures?



It's really hard for me to get a good picture that shows enough detail and in the right lighting but I will continue to try. I'm horrible at selfies and my wife is even worse taking pics and the lighting in our house is not conducive to that kind of pic anyway. All I know is I look pretty good when I flex and the lighting is right. But I think I'd like to drop a few more BF%'s first.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Feb 5, 2021)

Wow. Dnp is a bad mother, sir.. I’m 33 and deathly afraid of it. Rightly so too. It’s a SOB. I’ve never tried it, nor came in personal contact with anyone who’s ran it. I’ve read that users drop up to 1lb of pure fat per day. That it’s pure poison and technically not even a steroid. I’ve read that thousands upon thousands have died from one time usage (sure they amp up the sides of all drugs to deter its curious users). Be that as it may, the most common side effect (aside from death) is a blood soaked sweat. Users report ruining mattresses in their sleep from profuse and profound sweating. Heightened body temp and vomiting. 
That’s a whole bunch of f*** that.... 
but, I’m happy your journey has been a pleasant one (assuming). Great results man. That’s impressive.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Feb 5, 2021)

Nice work.

I would love to see before and after pics of your journey.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 5, 2021)

Nice work man!

My experience with inBody is the same, their bf% numbers seem to run higher than most of the photo guides I've seen on the web. Don't get hung up on that number. 

That being said, you obviously made a ton of progress really fast. Congrats!


----------



## Tiny (Feb 5, 2021)

*Rubs eyes*...so I'm voting for pics over excel sheet. Looks solid tho..I think


----------



## ATLRigger (Feb 6, 2021)

Great work cutting !! Inspiring at ur age !!


----------



## dragon1952 (Feb 6, 2021)

Tiny said:


> *Rubs eyes*...so I'm voting for pics over excel sheet. Looks solid tho..I think




Yea, but even though it's great progress I'm still just a 5'9", 180 lb guy who's 68 yrs old. Compared to most of you guys believe me, I don't think you'd be impressed. Other 60 yr old guys would probably be very impressed.


----------



## Tiny (Feb 6, 2021)

dragon1952 said:


> Yea, but even though it's great progress I'm still just a 5'9", 180 lb guy who's 68 yrs old. Compared to most of you guys believe me, I don't think you'd be impressed. Other 60 yr old guys would probably be very impressed.




I'm impressed by anyone willing to post online pics. Haters usually won't bug you because they're usually 100lb nothings who get their ass kicked by 180lb AARP members, and wont tit for tat any photos. Either way, kudos on the results chap


----------



## Beti ona (Feb 6, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> Wow. Dnp is a bad mother, sir.. I’m 33 and deathly afraid of it. Rightly so too. It’s a SOB. I’ve never tried it, nor came in personal contact with anyone who’s ran it. I’ve read that users drop up to 1lb of pure fat per day. That it’s pure poison and technically not even a steroid. I’ve read that thousands upon thousands have died from one time usage (sure they amp up the sides of all drugs to deter its curious users). Be that as it may, the most common side effect (aside from death) is a blood soaked sweat. Users report ruining mattresses in their sleep from profuse and profound sweating. Heightened body temp and vomiting.
> That’s a whole bunch of f*** that....
> but, I’m happy your journey has been a pleasant one (assuming). Great results man. That’s impressive.



You are totally wrong in your thougts


----------



## Jin (Feb 6, 2021)

Pictures dude. Seriously, none of us are thrilled with our photos. It’s all
in your head.


----------



## Trump (Feb 6, 2021)

utter nonsense, send me the link to these 1000’s of single dose deaths. 



MrInsensitive said:


> Wow. Dnp is a bad mother, sir.. I’m 33 and deathly afraid of it. Rightly so too. It’s a SOB. I’ve never tried it, nor came in personal contact with anyone who’s ran it. I’ve read that users drop up to 1lb of pure fat per day. That it’s pure poison and technically not even a steroid. I’ve read that thousands upon thousands have died from one time usage (sure they amp up the sides of all drugs to deter its curious users). Be that as it may, the most common side effect (aside from death) is a blood soaked sweat. Users report ruining mattresses in their sleep from profuse and profound sweating. Heightened body temp and vomiting.
> That’s a whole bunch of f*** that....
> but, I’m happy your journey has been a pleasant one (assuming). Great results man. That’s impressive.


----------



## CJ (Feb 6, 2021)

Trump said:


> utter nonsense, send me the link to these 1000’s of single dose deaths.



I'm more interested in seeing the blood soaked sweat!!!


----------



## Jin (Feb 6, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> Wow. Dnp is a bad mother, sir.. I’m 33 and deathly afraid of it. Rightly so too. It’s a SOB. I’ve never tried it, nor came in personal contact with anyone who’s ran it. I’ve read that users drop up to 1lb of pure fat per day. That it’s pure poison and technically not even a steroid. I’ve read that thousands upon thousands have died from one time usage (sure they amp up the sides of all drugs to deter its curious users). Be that as it may, the most common side effect (aside from death) is a blood soaked sweat. Users report ruining mattresses in their sleep from profuse and profound sweating. Heightened body temp and vomiting.
> That’s a whole bunch of f*** that....
> but, I’m happy your journey has been a pleasant one (assuming). Great results man. That’s impressive.



Read my signature.


----------

